# jquery Karussell und Slideshow



## louS (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich hoffe das meine "Wünsche" per jquery möglich sind, notfalls, aber wirklich nur im Notfall per flash 

Also vorab, ich hab ne längere Zeit vorher gesucht doch ich bin nie fündig geworden, evtl liegt es daran das ich die richtigen Begriffe dazu nicht kenne.

Und zwar folgendes:

Einmal ein Karussel was nachher so aussehen soll:
http://justlous.de/carousel.jpg
Also, bei klick auf einen pfeil kommt das nächste und dazu links ein Text.

Und 2. Sache:
Eine Art slideshow:
http://justlous.de/slideshow.jpg
Oben rechts ne Navigation und daneben welches Bild man gerade betrachtet.

Ich denke das die Hilfe von Profis mir sehr weiterhelfen würde.

Wenn dies den "kostenlosen" Hilferahmen überschreiten sollte, dann bezahle ich auch.


Mit bestem Gruß aus Ratingen,
Richard


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hast du es schon mit diesen Suchbegriffen versucht?


jquery carousel
jquery slideshow

mfg Maik


----------



## louS (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Maik,
ja aber die Sachen die unter diesen Begriffen angeboten werden, entsprechen nicht unbedingt meiner Vorstellung, natürlich muss man immer etwas anpassen damit es so ist wie man will, aber nichts war dem ähnlich so wie ichs haben wollte.

P.S.: Agile Carousel würde meinen 2. Wunsch ja befriedigen ;D

Aber mein 1. steht noch leer


----------



## Avorin (30. Oktober 2009)

Das was du da vorhast ist relativ Simpel, nur das Carousel ist etwas aufwändiger wenn es ein kreis(endlos) sein soll. Dein Markup muss natürlich entsprechend sein, ich habe es so gelöst das ich mein markup kenne (siehe unten) ansonsten musst du dein markup eben entweder selber erstellen(append) oder aber auslesen, dann muss es aber auch bestimmten namenskonventionen gerecht werden, also ähnlich wie die erste Variante. Ich weis nicht wie erfahren du mit jQuery bist aber diese Serie ist sehr zu empfehlen: http://net.tutsplus.com/articles/web-roundups/jquery-for-absolute-beginners-video-series/

ich habe mal beispielcode für die funktion eines "nach links" buttons einer slideshow eingefügt. in diesem Fall fadet der Content aus und danach ein. togglen muss er damit man auch die unterste ebene klicken kann("erfahren sie mehr") ohne das ein anderer link unsichtbar darüber liegt.


```
LeftButton.click(function() {

        $("#Slide" + ActualSlide).stop().animate({ "opacity": 0 }, 350, "", function() { $("#Slide" + ActualSlide).toggle(); });
        $("#Slide" + ActualSlide + "Text").stop().animate({ "opacity": 0 }, 350, "", function() {

            $("#Slide" + ActualSlide + "Text").toggle();

            if (ActualSlide == 1) {

                ActualSlide = GesamtSlides;

                $("#Slide" + ActualSlide).stop().animate({ "opacity": 1 }, 400).toggle();
                $("#Slide" + ActualSlide + "Text").stop().animate({ "opacity": 1 }, 400).toggle();

            }
            else {

                ActualSlide--;

                $("#Slide" + ActualSlide).stop().animate({ "opacity": 1 }, 400).toggle();
                $("#Slide" + ActualSlide + "Text").stop().animate({ "opacity": 1 }, 400).toggle();

            }

        });

    });
```


gruß

Alex


----------



## Avorin (30. Oktober 2009)

sorry für den Doppelpost, aber gastzugänge darf man ja nicht editieren.

Ein Carousel funktioniert ähnlich wie eine Slideshow, man braucht nur eine andere Animation, und gegebenenfalls noch etwas Code für die Endlosschleife.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Quaese (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hast du schon mal nach *coverflow* bzw. *imageflow* gesucht?

Für jQuery habe ich folgendes gefunden: paulbakaus.com
Finn Rudolph bietet ein Script an (kostenpflichtig für kommerzielle Zwecke).
Ausserdem ein PlugIn für MooTools - mooflow.

Weiter Treffer sicherlich bei der Suchmaschine deines Vertrauens.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## louS (2. November 2009)

Hallo,
also die Slideshow habe ich nun, nochmals vielen dank.
Bei dem carousel hackt es aber noch ein bisschen.

http://justlous.de/carousel/eogallery.html

1. Ich würde gerne das er an Position 3 startet (es sind 5 Bilder)
2. Der Text soll links erscheinen, dass könnte man zwar per css lösen, allerdings wäre das ja ne dreckige Lösung. Der Text container müsste einfach vor den rest erscheinen und nicht, sowie jetzt, als letztes.

Evtl. kennt sich einer gut mit jquery aus und kann es ändern.
Das wär mehr als lieb oder mir sagen wie es gehen könnte.


Danke wieder mal


----------

